# Hallaton Cobweb Culvert, Leicestershire -Sept '13



## KM Punk (May 6, 2015)

The culvert was built under the Great Northern Railway close to the Hallaton junction. Built in the 1840's, not much history to share.

The water outside the portal we entered was really skanky and smelt rank. Wombat made a good decision with wearing wellies, me however went home with wet and smelly feet. There ware loads of cobwebs on the brickwork, hence the name.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





Cheers for Looking​


----------



## UrbanX (May 7, 2015)

Great photos as always!  
Lol #14 looks like my avatar pic!


----------

